# Crate training



## Yami (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey everyone,
So I just got my cavapoo over the weekend and he turned 9 weeks Monday.
He is very playful and has kept us on our toes since the first night. I tried keeping him in his own space at night but he completely hates being confined!
He chewed through his pet playpen and cries while trying to dig through the gate. I try ignoring his cries but it's awful at night. I try leaving him free but he gets into EVERYTHING plz help!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

For me the key to create training was all their naps as well as night had to be in the crate. They may cry but keep saying a firm no. I kept them in the room I was in so they could hear me and know I was about. Willow really hated it and it took two days to break her. You have to be consistent and strong. Never let him out when he is making a fuss. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly also took all her naps in her crate and her time outs when she got too nippy and was overly tired. At night I had her crate on my night table so she was right by my head. She would whimper a bit so I would put my finger in the door and she would lick it and fall asleep and not a peep unless she had to pee or poo. She is 1 now and still sleeps in her crate at night it's at the foot of the bed now cause it's big She doesn't made a sound. Just be consistent and he will learn.


----------



## Yami (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks ... I've been trying to be consistent but I have been letting him nap outside during the day, I thought maybe I was being a ill rough since he's still a puppy and we just brought him home.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Yami said:


> Thanks ... I've been trying to be consistent but I have been letting him nap outside during the day, I thought maybe I was being a ill rough since he's still a puppy and we just brought him home.


That was the mistake I made with willow. Once I made her nap in there (the second day after a night of crying) it worked better. 
She had to know she wasn't getting out if it. Don't feel bad. Puppies need structure. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yami (Feb 3, 2014)

dio.ren said:


> Molly also took all her naps in her crate and her time outs when she got too nippy and was overly tired. At night I had her crate on my night table so she was right by my head. She would whimper a bit so I would put my finger in the door and she would lick it and fall asleep and not a peep unless she had to pee or poo. She is 1 now and still sleeps in her crate at night it's at the foot of the bed now cause it's big She doesn't made a sound. Just be consistent and he will learn.


Yes ... My little fellow is very active and nippy that's why I'm desperate to get him use to being in a crate or in a gated area for time out. He's been biting everything near him and not sleeping through the night begging us to let him get on the bed.
But when I put him anywhere confined he goes crazy.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

It's hard at first try to make his crate a fun place put some treats in it to entice him to go in keep the door closed for short amounts of time at first and then let him out if he is being quiet that way he will learn that he isn't stuck in there forever. I always had 1 toy in there for Molly she still has it and sleeps with it. She never wrecked it. 

At first she would cry but I ignored her and she would settle and sleep for hours. 

If they don't get enough sleep they get very nippy puppies need lots of sleep!


----------



## claire64 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi we have Quinn who is 16 weeks this weekend  & he has been crated since day one  and howl we have never heard anything like it  because we have always had labs  

He has always had sleeps in the room at the side of me  but at about 10 pm he has always gone to bed in the crate. we have found that it helps him settle if we cover the crate with a blanket  

Try leaving him for short periods of time E.G go upstairs for half hour then come down & let him back out if he is quiet a few times, then build on it


----------



## Yami (Feb 3, 2014)

*Update!*

Update: I put the blanket over it especially because he does love crawling under the bed and under cave like places and I also left the door open. After getting tired he crawled in on his own, layed on his bed and slept until one. At one he woke us up to do his necessities and I put him back in to continue until the morning.
The day was not as successful, I left him in his gated space for a few hours to go grocery shopping and he went crazy and even escaped somehow! lol


----------

